# Black Drum Fly?



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I took my skiff down to the land cut on Saturday to chase some tails. We ended up finding the mother load of black drum. I had a fun time casting to them and catching a couple, but they were awfully picky. Does anyone have a favorite fly to catch tailing drum? I bet I would have caught drum until my arm fell off if I could have found the right fly.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I have an 11W that I use off shore and have hooked up to a few big drums with some crab during the big black drum run... Haven't hooked a bull red yet but man that 50lb Black Drum put up a big fight! Heck of a battle...


----------



## Gartooth (Sep 7, 2004)

The key is presentation. Stick the fly right in their face. Lots of flies will work as long as they are somewhat small and the drum can see them. The take can be subtle.

My favorite flies for B Drum are here:

http://texassaltwaterfishingmagazine.com/gccnew/embedded_viewer/36.htm?

Don't know if you can link up through that. If you can't, the current (August) issue of Texas Saltwater Fishing Mag. has them in there.

Casey


----------



## tbuckshot (Jul 17, 2005)

I got a bunch the other day. They were over sand bottom, so no weedless needed. They seemed to really go for pink maribou. They didn't want a very large fly. Mine were tied with small bead eyes a were about an inch long.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

I've done well with a gold spoon-fly. A very slow strip causing a little dust cloud. I guess it looks like a baby crab burrowing in.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Gartooth is on it. The key is often getting it right on their nose. They are not going to see a fly going by a foot or two from them and chase it down. When they are tailing especially. I like small flies like little bonefish flies. I use crazy charlies on them a bunch. Get it right in their face and pay close attention, sometimes it is hard to tell when they picked it up.

They are alot of fun.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Bend backs with a black wing, black chenille body, a flo pink or flo chartreuse butt and a red eye. Size 2 or 4. Also, tie the same fly with Olive, instead of black, and / or a flo orange butt is a good combination. If you'll tie some of these in size 8, and open the gape of the hook a little, you will also have a good sheephead fly. I'll try to post a pic. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

horbey sea beetle drop it in front wait till the nose is on it and one twitch... dont set the hook till you feel him it might feel like a week I ran into them at sundown on saturday and caught 8 in about 30 minutes until it got too dark... All on teh one fly. Fun every night they are in the same place all summer every year


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

Do you order this fly directly for Capt Horbey? What does it look like? Can you post a picture?


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

You can get it from tom or from cut rate or iflyin houston.. Its a slightly different spoon fly When nothing works I often go to it with luck

I dont have a pic call tom


----------



## Armada_4x4 (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.captaintomhorbey.com/

heres a link sushi..you can get them directlyfrom the site


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

I see on his site he renamed them to spoons.. for uTEARS WE CALLED EM BEETLES (THEY DO LOOK LIKE BEETLES)


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, I saw them of his site, but when he called them spoons I was kinda confused.


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

*The fly that worked for me*

This is the fly that worked for me. It's called a Rattle fish. I think it was too large to be effective.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

sushiman2000 said:


> This is the fly that worked for me. It's called a Rattle fish. I think it was too large to be effective.


i use something like that in red or pink for assorted trout and salmon species in the alaskan rivers...works on grayling too but you could catch a grayling on a red snap swivel.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Here's one of my favorite for trout, redfish and big uglies. Easy to tie and weedless. Also good in Black with flo. yellow butt.


----------



## Gartooth (Sep 7, 2004)

Nice looking fly Chris. Tough to beat the form and function of a bendback. I like this one for general flats fishing.

Casey


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Gartooth said:


> Tough to beat the form and function of a bendback.


The beauty of it is that it can be tied on a regular or long shanked hook using a minimum of materials, can be tied to represent a shrimp or a fish and, when tied properly, are almost always weedless. I also tie that fly using a rust colored, sparkle chenille body, rootbeer, with a copper K-flash, wing and pink eyes. I've found that color is really productive over dark grass.

Tight lines, Chris


----------

